# ? Step Backwards? Opinion?



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

So I do love my Bionic but using it for personal and work I need to have a bit more reliable phone. I currently have been through 4 different bionics with pretty much all the same issue; data, screen pixels going out, and one time the rear speaker didn't work at all out the box. Just this last week I lost data for a period of 2 hours and for several minutes about 3-4 more time later during the day. Also during that time I also lost a phone signal for 30 minutes. I love the phone but at the same time data issues and a locked bootloader are irritating(mainly data). I love the speed of the phone but just some of its downfalls really hinder its potential.

I filed a complaint with eh VZW executive office. They offered to send me a Droid Charge or Thunderbolt. I previously had a droid charge and I did like it. The screen was gorgeous and it had an unlocked bootloader. Granted its only single core I had it stable undervolted and overclocked to 1.3ghz getting upwards of 2400 quadrants.

Anywho, I am just wondering, do you guys think its a step back so to speak? I don't have the money for a GN but from what I hear its having the same connectivity and signal issues. I am not really sure it would even be worth wasting an update on when compared to the bionic or charge. Its just not THAT huge leap forward.

I am also hearing the TB STILL has battery issues.

So, should I keep the Bionic just ask for a replacement? Ask for a thunderbolt, or the Charge? Opinions?


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've owned all the phones you are talking about. Dealt with all the problems hands on, your best bet 10000% is stay with bionic. They all have bugs but the bionic has been my favorite so far


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Vzw sent me the bionic as a replacement for my Charge. I had crazy data drop issues and after 3 replacement phones they sent me the bionic. I hope data will be better with this phone but I'm not holding my breathe. It seems as though it's the price we gotta pay for having a 4g phone. In the 12 hours of owning the phone i am pretty impressed with the speed and i am getting higher quadrant scores (i know, i know, don't judge by their results) than i did on my charge OC'd at 1.2ghz. I will miss the SAMOLED+ screen though. My vote right now is to stick with the Bionic. Who knows, maybe things will change whenever ICS makes it to us.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't get the thunderbolt. Horrible horrible phone. I hated it even with the unlocked bootloader.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Quadrant is a JOKE.. outdated for anything dual an glitched powerVR instruction sets. Use antutu.. cfbench. Lenamark. Linpack.... i been digging lenmark 1. And crushing sgs2s.. rzrs and tbolts... charges... AND gnex's with the bionic at @ 1.2ghz. I own the top bionic score there. Good program. As are the rest of the lot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I just got my bionic over the weekend ( coming from a D2G) and i love this phone. I have yet to experience the data issues i have read about, anyway the thing that kept me away from the charge, thunderbolt and revolution was the lack of internal memory. That may be something you need to consider before making a final decision.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

It is one of the best phones on Verizon. Heck no don't go back. Charge is aweful though TB is good (was for me at least) Bionic is by leaps and bounds better. Motorola's radios will always be the best. All LTE phones are having these data drops btw.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a Bionic and a Nexus. Side by side the Bionic has a better signal than the Nexus. But Nexus has yet to drop a data connection where my Bionic would do it at least 10 times a day. Update didn't do anything either. But I still love my bionic even with the data issues that's plaguing it


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, I appreciate the opinions. The only reason the Charge interested me was the open bootloader. Flash it all day long and you would be fine. I did enjoy the screen when I had one for 2 months b4 I wrecked it, gorgeous display. Its just the step back from 1gig of RAM and Dual Core that worries me. The LG revolution is a so-so phone. Not much love out there for is as I root all my phones, and the Thunderbolt is almost as much as a pain in the tushy as the Bionic with its bootloaders, let alone the battery life.

I talked with the executive rep again today and am suppose to give her a call back and let her know to send another bionic or Charge.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

My Thunderbolt had terrible Data issues. The Bionic has it's moments but not to bad that can't be easily fixed by toggling airplane mode. The screen hasn't given me any issues. The Charge is terrible. The thunderbolt is only decent with an alien like extended battery but the Bionic is best. I think you need to give Assurion an earful because if your getting refurbished Bionics thats your problem. When I had gotten a replacement Droid I had 4 more following because they don't refurb well, and give you nothing except problems


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Hmm, I appreciate the opinions. The only reason the Charge interested me was the open bootloader. Flash it all day long and you would be fine. I did enjoy the screen when I had one for 2 months b4 I wrecked it, gorgeous display. Its just the step back from 1gig of RAM and Dual Core that worries me. The LG revolution is a so-so phone. Not much love out there for is as I root all my phones, and the Thunderbolt is almost as much as a pain in the tushy as the Bionic with its bootloaders, let alone the battery life.
> 
> I talked with the executive rep again today and am suppose to give her a call back and let her know to send another bionic or Charge.


I'm in the same boat. They offered me a Revolution or a Charge, I told them to pack sand in their tushy. The reason I got this phone was because I prefer Motorola hardware and it's dual core. I could have upgraded last January. Could have got the TB or the Charge. There's a reason I waited for the Bionic. I refuse to downgrade. If I was you, I'd demand a razr or nexus. They'll say they're too new (especially the nexus) but say it's not fair to you. The phone is $300 and it's worthless because it never works. You're wasting money on data each month but it frequently cuts out.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> My Thunderbolt had terrible Data issues. The Bionic has it's moments but not to bad that can't be easily fixed by toggling airplane mode. The screen hasn't given me any issues. The Charge is terrible. The thunderbolt is only decent with an alien like extended battery but the Bionic is best. I think you need to give Assurion an earful because if your getting refurbished Bionics thats your problem. When I had gotten a replacement Droid I had 4 more following because they don't refurb well, and give you nothing except problems


Actually 3 were brand new. The one "certified" like new one is the one that had the crap speaker


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, got kinda heated with the "exectutive representitive" earlier with being offered the older phones. I kinda feel like I am being taken advantage of, I demanded to speak with her supervisor and am expecting a call back. I am going to request an upgrade due to the inconvenience and persistent issues with the bionic that the rep actually acknowledged do exist.

I think I am going to push for the nexus. Im kinda tired of Motorola products for the moment with all the issues I have had with them.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Either stick to bionic or talk to a manager and get a razr. 4 phones? Unacceptable!!! Just went through the same thing and I am a store manager and need my phone for business just as much as pleasure. I can't BELIEVE what they offer you after 3-4 phones. I wouldnt feel so bad if they said the phones were simalar in price but they try to say they are simalar in specs lol. I literally rambled off.the specs of the phones verizon offered me and said see?! Half the specs!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Either stick to bionic or talk to a manager and get a razr. 4 phones? Unacceptable!!! Just went through the same thing and I am a store manager and need my phone for business just as much as pleasure. I can't BELIEVE what they offer you after 3-4 phones. I wouldnt feel so bad if they said the phones were simalar in price but they try to say they are simalar in specs lol. I literally rambled off.the specs of the phones verizon offered me and said see?! Half the specs!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Yeah I was arguing the same thing how those phones are all below the bionic. I pretty much demanded a different phone and the supervisor refused saying that those phones are not in the same class as the bionic. She did offer me a refund to my account for the bionic if I bough a new phone at retail. Yeah, like I can afford a 650 dollar phone.

Im just going to get a 5th replacement for now and look at going elsewhere like to sprint or at&t.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Yeah I was arguing the same thing how those phones are all below the bionic. I pretty much demanded a different phone and the supervisor refused saying that those phones are not in the same class as the bionic. She did offer me a refund to my account for the bionic if I bough a new phone at retail. Yeah, like I can afford a 650 dollar phone.
> 
> Im just going to get a 5th replacement for now and look at going elsewhere like to sprint or at&t.


use the $300 credit to buy out your contract and go with another company...or at least threaten with it (make sure you get the credit first lol)


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

tried that too. They refused to give me the credit until I bought a new phone and she verified it on my account


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I used an upgrade and god the nexus.........ill be good for two years with both phones...nexus will be here Friday.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I have thought about just starting up a second line then just transferring it over to mine. I have a spare LG Chocolate (i know ancient) phone that I never use. Just the down side to that is that I pay a total of 9.99 a month for 2 years for a total of 240 bucks. It would cost me the same as buying it retail just the last bit charged every month.

On the other note, I opted for another Bionic. A tech I talked to also recommended changing the SIM card as well after the update. So they are sending me another SIM too which if you ask me sounds like BS; at least I wont be taking a down grade from the Bionic. As much as I would want either a Rezound/ GN over the Bionic right now coughing up 300 bucks is tough too. Also on that note since I recently transferred from a business accound to a personal they are considering it a "new account" even though my wife has been with them 11 years and me 6.

I am kinda thinking about switching to T-mobile or something and getting a Galaxy S II. I know they dont have LTE but who cares is HSPA+ 42 really will reach the same speeds.


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

What build are you currently on? I have nothing but trouble until I installed the .901 update that was pushed to me. At this point it can't hurt to try it out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

foamman said:


> What build are you currently on? I have nothing but trouble until I installed the .901 update that was pushed to me. At this point it can't hurt to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


5.7.893


----------

